

Show HN:  Digg Clone for Fantasy Football - rcavezza

http://fantasybookmark.com<p>I became a fan of todayinfantasy.com, but when I found out it was shut down, I wanted to build something to replace it.<p>I know it's usually pointless for a "Digg but for #insert anything here#" website, but I thought this might be worthwhile for a one night project.<p>Any thoughts?
======
kliao
As a fantasy sports fan, I would enjoy reading interesting insights from
various sources and would definitely appreciate a "digg for fantasy" type
site. But, as a fantasy sports player, when I find information that could
potentially help my team, the last thing I want to do is "Digg" it for
everyone to see and possibly give up my competitive edge. The site looks nice
though.

------
rcavezza
<http://fantasybookmark.com> \- clickable

